# anyone at Garda



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks flew out this week. Wondered if any of you are here in your van. Bardolino based.
Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

W are not
But havea fab time both of you  

Sandra and Albert


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that having a great time. Here with friends, 4th time. May come back some day in the van. Sue


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We are down at the other end on the toe of Italy.


ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have a great time. Love Italy, been as far down as Amalfi coast and also to Taormina but not in the van. Got to Rome in it though.
Sue


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, we were in Garda only about a 12 days or so ago and we liked it, stayed for 3 days on a aire just up the road from the bus station a nice one.
Walked into Bardolino when they had a Rose wine festival on.
Now in Predazzo going in morning to Cortina hoping to get on the sosta.
Weather as been fine last few days.

Have fun in Garda.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Love Cortina

Is that the old air strip

Lovely walk to the cafe along the river

Bounded on either side by the mountains

On Sunday there was a mobile food van doing Italian meals

Difficult to empty the toilets as they all have benches close

If someone is sitting there   

We skipped that bit   

aldra


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

suedew said:


> Hi folks flew out this week. Wondered if any of you are here in your van. Bardolino based.
> Sue


A little under 12 months and we'll be out there in the van, if you can hang around that long !

Never been to Italy before and we're really looking forward to visiting L. Garda when my youngest son gets married at Malcesine Castle next May.

We're getting close to booking early, as we want to be on a site as close as possible to the venue and were given some excellent pointers last year by MHF members AC45.

Ken.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

What a great setting for a wedding Blizzard, Malcesine is beautiful. I am a great, if you know you are going get it booked sort of person, wouldn't normally bother but would for something so special.
Now back home, and almost caught up with the washing and ironing.
To all those in Italy or those planning to go have a great time.
To those who have not been or thought of going, have another think, it is a wonderful country, so much to see and do.

Sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Was at Garda in May, drove there from Provence via the Italian Riviera. 
I thought these areas of Italy were nothing special, sure Lake Garda was nice enough around Bardolino but nothing that stood out from many other places I have visited. I certainly will not be rushing back.

peedee


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Anyone at Garda*

We are over at San Felice del Benaco at the moment and its too hot to move.
Mike


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Just left Baia Verde at Manerba del Garda on Monday after 10 days,now down in Croatia south of Pula.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Never did get to Cortina we have saved it for the next time.
Peedee you should have gone to the north end of Garda and gone just a few miles up to Lake Ledro and I think you would change your mind, nice campsite in a very good area.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

ChaseTracker said:


> Peedee you should have gone to the north end of Garda and gone just a few miles up to Lake Ledro and I think you would change your mind, nice campsite in a very good area.


Perhaps another time? Will be back to Spain next year, we always seem to enjoy our time much more there.
peedee


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

_Perhaps another time? Will be back to Spain next year, we always seem to enjoy our time much more there.
peedee_

We liked Spain in the Winter and also liked Italy/ Austria/Germany this summer.Ledro was nice and so was Orta and a few others.


----------

